# Beinhart Fahrtechniktraining 29.04. Bilder und so



## Kai-Christoph (29. April 2007)

Erster!  

Ich mach dann mal den Thread auf zu der meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungenen Veranstaltung heute.  

Ich habe 'ne Menge dazu gelernt und traf jede Menge wirklich netter Leute!

Mädels und Jungs von Beinhart: Das war einfach klasse!!!  

Sobald ich die Bildergallerie zusammen gebastelt habe, stelle ich sie zum Download bereit.

Bis später

KC


----------



## Leto (29. April 2007)

Dem schließe ich mich mal an, ich fand das Event -das erste überhaupt was ich besucht habe- hervorragend. Super organisiert und jede Menge netter Leute. Ganz großes  für die BEINHARTEN !! und das gemütliche  danach war auch klasse.

 

Gruß

Leto (der mit dem Schweiz-TShirt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (29. April 2007)

Das eine oder andere Bild könnt Ihr schon ansehen. Bin mal gespannt, wer noch so alles fotografiert hat.




















Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen: Schee wars 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (29. April 2007)

und noch eins


----------



## Kai-Christoph (29. April 2007)

Und hier sollte dann auch die ganze Bildergallerie zu finden sein, sofern DynDNs keine Zicken macht...  

In der Gallerie werden übrigens nur Ausschnitte der Orignalbilder angezeigt (ich hab die Software noch nicht wirklich im Griff...). Aber per Klick auf "Download Originalbild" sollten dann auch eventuell abgeschnittene Köpfe zu sehen sein.

Hab's halt heute mal schnell zusammen gestrickt...

Bis denne

KC


----------



## Ripman (29. April 2007)

Funktioniert astrein!! Sehr gelungene Pics, Glückwunsch 

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Habe gerade feststellen müssen, dass mein Fotokontingent hier erschöpft ist und ich keine Bilder mehr uploaden kann :-((


----------



## a.nienie (29. April 2007)

gute aktion  
danke an die beinharten.

*der mit dem einseitigen beinprotektor*


----------



## Bettina (29. April 2007)

Hallo,
hey das geht aber schnell mit den Bildern.
@Kai-Christoph: tolle Gallerie (aber wie bekomme ich die größer?)
@ripman: gib uns mehr!

Es war eine super Veranstaltung.
Bei sonnigem nicht zu staubigem Wetter, fanden sich 38  Gäste ein und fast ebensoviele Beinharte. (Na gut, wir waren etwas in der Unterzahl!!)

Unsere Guides haben auch die vielen, vielen Teilnehmer super betreut. Danke  

Marion hatte sich sehr fachgundig der Einsteiger angenommen und intensiv die Basics des Mountainbikens vermittelt.  

Mathias, ließ uns 'Fortgeschrittene' bremsen und stehen um uns dann genüßlich langsam auf einem Parcour das Ausbalanzieren ausgiebig üben zu lassen. (Die enge Serpentine am Hang hebe ich mir für das kommende Jahr auf  )

Jochen hingegen tobte mit seiner Gruppe über die vielen kleinen Wege des Geländes. Hier konnte man sehen, wie gefahren wird, wenn man die beiden ersten Stufen hinter sich gelassen hat. 

Die sehr sommerlichen Temperaturen wurden dann zum Abschluss der Veranstaltung, bei einem der üblichen Kaltgetränke bei dem Verwalter der Alten Ziegelei auf angenehmste Weise heruntergeregelt. 

Danke, nochmals an unsere Instruktoren. Es hat wieder großen Spass gemacht und jetzt kommt das Üben auf dem Trail!


----------



## Kai-Christoph (29. April 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hey das geht aber schnell mit den Bildern.
> @Kai-Christoph: tolle Gallerie (aber wie bekomme ich die größer?)



Wenn Du auf die Bilder in der Gallerie klicks, erhältst Du eine vergrößerte Ansicht.  Darunter befindet sich dann die Option "Download Originalbild", das ist dann groß...  

Übrigens stelle ich gerne noch weitere Bilder von euch ein. Bei Bedarf erstelle ich ein FTP-Konto auf das ihr dann die Bildr schieben könnt.


----------



## Leto (30. April 2007)

Kai-Christoph schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf die Bilder in der Gallerie klicks, erhältst Du eine vergrößerte Ansicht.  Darunter befindet sich dann die Option "Download Originalbild", das ist dann groß...
> 
> Übrigens stelle ich gerne noch weitere Bilder von euch ein. Bei Bedarf erstelle ich ein FTP-Konto auf das ihr dann die Bildr schieben könnt.




Hi Kai-Christoph,

leider sind die Bilder und auch die Register nur ganz kurz während der Bildaufbauphase anklickbar, danach funktioniert keine Verlinkung mehr (Cursor ändert sich nicht über dem Bild/erkennt keine Verlinkung darin). In Deinen beiden anderen Gallerien (stoker/slayer) habe ich dieses Phänomen nicht. Könntest Du das nochmal checken, bitte? 

Die Fotos sehen auch "klein" schon gut aus!

Danke


----------



## Ripman (30. April 2007)

Kai-Christoph schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf die Bilder in der Gallerie klicks, erhältst Du eine vergrößerte Ansicht.  Darunter befindet sich dann die Option "Download Originalbild", das ist dann groß...
> 
> Übrigens stelle ich gerne noch weitere Bilder von euch ein. Bei Bedarf erstelle ich ein FTP-Konto auf das ihr dann die Bildr schieben könnt.



Hi Kai-Christoph,
dann mal her mit dem FTP-Zugang. Ein paar Bilder könnte ich auf jeden Fall noch beisteuern. Kannst mir eine PN schicken oder die Zugangsdaten per Mail

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai-Christoph (30. April 2007)

@Leto:

Ich nehme mal an, Du verwendest den Internet Explorer?!
Der zickt ganz gerne mal... 

Versuche doch mal den Firefox, dann geht's bestimmt.

lg

KC


----------



## chaoscarsten (30. April 2007)

Coole Bilder!
Vielen Dank Leute.

Das Training war sehr schön, habe ne Menge mitnehmen können und sehr entspannte Leute treffen können.
Vielen Dank liebe Beinhart-Members!


----------



## Raschauer (1. Mai 2007)

Schön wars wieder mal  

Danke @Marion das ich mit den Kids bei den Anfänger mitmachen durfte
(werde wohl demnächst ein Family-Techniktraining machen müssen )

Hier noch ein paar Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=364637&nocache


----------



## Leto (1. Mai 2007)

Kai-Christoph schrieb:


> @Leto:
> 
> Ich nehme mal an, Du verwendest den Internet Explorer?!
> Der zickt ganz gerne mal...
> ...



Jep, eigentlich den Avant aber der basiert ja auf dem IE. Mit dem Firefox geht´s, danke für den Tip!


----------



## Kuat Bike Yards (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

auch von mir noch eine verspätete Danksagung an 
den Jochen 

Hat Spaß gemacht und lehrreich war es allemal.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## missghost28 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ist zwar schon recht spät  , aber trotzdem möchten ich und MTK-Cube nochmal für die Trainingseinheiten danken  .

Es hat echt viel Spaß gemacht  . Nächsten Jahr sind wir bestimmt wieder dabei.

Vielen Dank an die Initiatoren  

Grüße von Sabine und Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. Mai 2007)

Auch von meinem Mann und mir ein dickes Lob. 
Hat ganz viel Spaß gemacht bei Marion. Wir werden nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder kommen. 
Die ersten Tipps haben wir gleich bei der CTF in Altweilnau ausprobiert 

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Mai 2007)

Kai-Christoph schrieb:


> Und hier sollte dann auch die ganze Bildergallerie zu finden sein, sofern DynDNs keine Zicken macht...
> 
> In der Gallerie werden übrigens nur Ausschnitte der Orignalbilder angezeigt (ich hab die Software noch nicht wirklich im Griff...). Aber per Klick auf "Download Originalbild" sollten dann auch eventuell abgeschnittene Köpfe zu sehen sein.
> 
> ...




Leider kann ich die Bilder bei mir nicht vergrößern und bekomme auch nur die erste seite angezeigt. kannst du mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß Angsthase62


----------



## RipItKaputt (13. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Danke für euer Lob!
War ja mal wieder, da relativ unvorbereitet, eine klassische planlos-Aktion meinerseits!  
Hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem Spaß und auch ein bisserl dabei gelernt.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## damonsta (13. Mai 2007)

Wo war das Treffen denn bzw. wo sind die abgebildeten Trails zu finden?
Mainz?


----------



## damonsta (15. Mai 2007)

Doch so viele Antworten...
Naja, ihr seid ja auch die Beinharten, nicht die Supernetten.


----------



## Silencium (15. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß leider nur das die "Trails" in Mainz an der alten Ziegelei sind.


----------



## damonsta (15. Mai 2007)

Na das ist doch schonmal was, danke!


----------



## Kai-Christoph (16. Mai 2007)

Die Beinharten sind ganz liebe!

Und damit Du auch zur Ziegelei findest, hänge ich Dir mal eine "Google Earth Finde-Datei"  (wie heißt so'n Ding wirklich?) an.

lg

KC


----------



## Bettina (16. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Doch so viele Antworten...
> Naja, ihr seid ja auch die Beinharten, nicht die Supernetten.



Hallo Damonsta,
alle Angaben zum wann und wo stehen ja hier im Forum, daher ging ich davon aus, dass du das schon hinbekommst.

Das es schon gewesen ist, geht ja eindeutig aus den schönen Fotos hervor und das Datum steht bei Kai-Christoph dabei.  

CU on Trail


----------



## damonsta (17. Mai 2007)

Ahoi!

Jep, habe ich gesehen. Wollte allerdings nicht an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten, sondern einfach mal meinen Horizont erweitern. Sonst ists ja immer nur Pfälzer Wald, Odenwald und Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuat Bike Yards (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo damonsta,

wenn du es genau wissen willst dann ist das Gelände eine
Dirtbahn mit ein paar Singletrails und Steilstücken außenrum
und einer großen Wiese mit ein paar Bäumen.
Wer sich um die Dirts kümmert oder für das Gelände 
verantwortlich ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Für Fahrtechniktraining ideal ansonsten nur für Dirt zu fahren.

Gruß
KBY


----------



## damonsta (17. Mai 2007)

Ah, alles klar. Lohnt sich also nicht hinzufahren, oder? (Wenn man kein Dirt fahren will)


----------



## Kai-Christoph (17. Mai 2007)

Was glaubst Du, warum ich Dir den Google-Earth-Ortsmarker erstellt habe?
Da kannst Du Dir das Ganze doch anschauen...


----------



## damonsta (17. Mai 2007)

Kann ich leider nicht aufmachen, hier ist noch 21. Jahrhundert!


----------



## Kuat Bike Yards (17. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ah, alles klar. Lohnt sich also nicht hinzufahren, oder? (Wenn man kein Dirt fahren will)



eine Tour bekommst du da nicht zusammen, aber fürs üben
nicht schlecht, wobei man das in 1 bis 2 Stunden durch hat.

Gleich um die Ecke ist ein alternativer (Bauernhof?) Biergarten,
dort sitzt es sich recht gemütlich, Preise sehr sozial.

Neue Eindrücke lohnen sich eigentlich immer.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2007)

denke zum gezielt üben ist es ganz gut.
und zum spass rumheizen eh


----------



## RipItKaputt (18. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht aufmachen, hier ist noch 21. Jahrhundert!



Da schlägts ja fast 12 vor 5!


----------

